# Vitamin supplements ?



## katar76 (May 6, 2008)

Is this good, has anyone used this? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754075

Or this? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750468#prodTab1


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm someone who typically stays away from vitamin supplements, as I think a varied, healthy diet provides enough nutrients. My birds eat zupreen Avian entrees Garden Goodness pellets, plus some of the fruit blend as well. They also get a wide variety of fresh food every morning. So I have no worry about my bird's diet.

But, there are some ppl who have fussy birds who only eat seeds. Then I think it might be necessary to add a vitamin supplement. I would however continue to keep offering a variety of veggies, fresh fruits and grains in hopes they would eventually start eating them on a regular basis.

I'd likely choose the Prime Brand


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've used the 2nd one it is a DREAM it is for feathers, to grow and be more vibrant

I was fostering a couple cockatoos one was plucked pretty well bald (people who came to the house thought it was ready to be cooked (as in a chicken ready to be boiled) 

I used it on the bird for about a month or so and by the time she went to her new home she was a 100% new bird almost 100% fully feathered! by the time she went to her new home i used it on her for about 4 months every day for 2 weeks then I'd skip a week and start again 

Here is her before 










another Before 










I've recommended it to others with birds that were plucked , and the one I know who used it (on talk budgies) Not for a budgie though, showed pics the other day and her bird is almost fully feathered again


After










and another After










and one more of her front 










by the time she left( i didn't get a chance to get any pics of the day she left) her head was pretty much filled in with lots and lots of growing feathers and her chest was 1/2 (or a little more) completely filled in


----------



## katar76 (May 6, 2008)

That is so heart breakingWhat happened to her? Was it behavioral or physical or both?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Her Cage mate another type of Cockatoo plucked her, The lady had them for 5 years knew nothing about them, and couldn't figure out why she "kept losing feathers, but they always grew back" took them being at our house all of 5 mins to see she was being plucked/ and bullied by the other one


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't the idea of vitamin supplements and don't give them. The ones added to water harbor more bacteria and with the one you sprinkle on food you have little or no control over dosage. I'm rather spend extra time and feed a large variety then to sprinkle dust. On the same note, I would seek vitamins if I had a bird who needed that little pick me up. Remember too much of a good thing is bad-everything in moderation. You can easily od on certain vitamins.


----------

